# Exterior Paint Survey



## stlpaint (May 7, 2009)

Hello Paint Talk!

Masterchem would like to ask for your help with a brief online survey focused on exterior paints; if you could take a few moments to help us out it would be greatly appreciated.

The survey can be found at the below link.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ZVDR29Z

Thank you in advance!

Darren Stoddart
Senior New Product Development Manager
Masterchem / KILZ


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

stlpaint said:


> Hello Paint Talk!
> 
> Masterchem would like to ask for your help with a brief online survey focused on exterior paints; if you could take a few moments to help us out it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


 What's it worth?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Done


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Done.

But you ain't getting my email address.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Done as well.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

And...done.


----------



## stlpaint (May 7, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate everyone taking the time to help us out!

The survey is still open if you have not taken it yet and would like to help us develop new products.

Darren Stoddart
Senior New Product Development Manager
Masterchem/KILZ


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

done, but I would never buy exterior paint from Kilz


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Tried to fill it out, however it would "erase" choices when going on to the next question. Kinda hokey, if the survey wont take your answers.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Tried to fill it out, however it would "erase" choices when going on to the next question. Kinda hokey, if the survey wont take your answers.


Same here.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you guys are talking about the section of rating qualities that are most important, you need to rate them each using one of the 7 options. No two qualities can have the same answer. I gave up there, since many of the qualities were all equally important to me and that was not a workable answer.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thx Dean. Then I am unable to answer that section as I expect paint to jump on the house and stick. 

Hope that wasn't an example of trying to manage my expectations.

Typo:iPhone related


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Like I said - hokey. An honest survey isn't exactly honest when you're not allowed to answer the questions as you see fit. I'd dump this off of the forum if it were up to me, as it seems they're tailoring the answers to fit their specific needs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Absolutely Wolf.

I love the "impartial" surveys we get from the new breed of telemarketers - tele survey takers. Usually political in nature and usually slanted to induce what they want to report. OR black or white choices when there are many shades of gray that exist.

Surveys are generally bogus. 

"Hello, Mr Archibald, have you stopped beating your wife?...yes or no "


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Just the other day someone called from a marketing research company and wanted to do a 10 minute phone survey/interview regarding coatings and our buying habits. They said they would send a check for $50. She had a sexy voice so I did it-I guess the check is in the mail??


----------

